# probleme installation vlc mac os x



## adibouh (24 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous , 
j'ai recemment obtenu un powerbook g3 avec comme système d'exploitation mac os x panther . 

Je débute sur mac et comme je suis pro-pc je ne comprend rien du tout ! 

j'ai installé vlc en suivant un tuto sur le net me disant d'ouvrir le .dmg puis ouvrir l'image /copier les dossiers dans un nouveau dossier et pour finalement coller le dossier dans application !! 
(j'espere que j'ai bien compris !!) 

j'essaye de lancer vlc mais celui-ci apparait dans la barre favori du finder mais disparait directement et vlc ne se lance pas !!! 

j'ai aussi essayer de changer les preferences de lecture pour un divx eb .avi et lui mettre vlc en lecteur par default mais sa ne marche pas nan plus ....je suis perdu .. 

Pourriez vous me dire si mon installation du logiciel vlc en .dmg est corret ? et pourquoi le logiciel se lance mais finalement ne se lance pas ??? 

en esperant etre clair et en vous remerciant . 
cordialement


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2007)

La version que tu as installée correspond-t-elle à ta configuration ? Panther.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Septembre 2007)

Sur le site de VLC il faut prendre celui en *Power PC* et pas celui pour Intel !! 

Voila le bon lien mon gars : 

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.htmlftp://ftp.crans.org/pub/videolan/&file=vlc/0.8.6c/macosx/vlc-0.8.6c.dmg

et pense à nous laisser un petit mot si c'est bon ! 

(je peux pas te filer le bon lien car je peux pas ouvrir la page)​


----------



## adibouh (25 Septembre 2007)

ok merci beaucoup pour les reponses sa fait plaisir !!

Donc en fete premieremen-t effectivement je n'avais pas la bonne version du logiciel, mais en voyant que msn ne s'installait pas aussi j'ai pris la descision de formater et la ......... ba en fete il y a trois cd d'installation mais l'ordi n'en demande que deux lors du formatage...et en fete j'ai du oublier de mettre le troisieme cd a mon dernier formatage...

bref j'ai installer les deux premiers puis connecter a internet pour avoir une dixaine de mise a jour et j'ai installer le troisieme cd et tout marche bien en fete c'est une erreure de ma part.....

merci a tous en tout cas.......


----------

